# Mzl. season



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody else excited for muzzleloader season this coming weekend and Monday and Tuesday? I know I am.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going out Saturday and Sunday, have to work Monday and Tuesday. Going to be cold.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm looking forward to it. Was hoping it would be colder than is forecasted. Seeing lots of deer in the fields as I travel. Good luck to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll be there. We've been seeing plenty of deer the last few weeks. We hope to tag 1 or 2 more for the season then it's crappie time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yep, im looking to make it #4 this year with the encore


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would be more excited if I was seeing anything in the daytime in my area, all night time pics. will give it a try though


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like snow. Anybody remember 1995 or 96. State had just opened the interstates before we left. Didn't see anything. Two beds burned through the snow. That was it. Guns that had pyrodex didn't fire. The only gun that fired had black powder.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> yep, im looking to make it #4 this year with the encore


4 deer? People like you are the reason we don't have any deer left!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

bobk said:


> 4 deer? People like you are the reason we don't have any deer left!


Pretty sure ezbite has private land, and if not still how about we dont question it, he has a legal limit of four so hes perfectley within his rights...

Buckeye

Ps i shot 10 last year using urban and county tags and another four this year, with 12 of the 14 being donated to homeless shelters


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

By "any" he means 750, 000. Oh wait 749,998 thanks a lot ez.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I bet the insurance companies will send ez a christmas card for removing all those road hazards !!!! Happy New Year All, now let's kill sumthin !!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Pretty sure ezbite has private land, and if not still how about we dont question it, he has a legal limit of four so hes perfectley within his rights...
> 
> Buckeye
> 
> Ps i shot 10 last year using urban and county tags and another four this year, with 12 of the 14 being donated to homeless shelters


Obviously you don't have a clue about the relationship between Bob and Tom

And if you are trying to in some way to impress with your harvests and donations you have come up way, way short.

Had you donated money or time to help the homeless shelters I would have some respect for your actions.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Was hoping it would be colder than is forecasted.


Have you looked at the most recent forecast?

You'll need a heater in your outhouse to keep your sh....stuff from freezing


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Pretty sure ezbite has private land, and if not still how about we dont question it, he has a legal limit of four so hes perfectley within his rights...
> 
> Buckeye
> 
> Ps i shot 10 last year using urban and county tags and another four this year, with 12 of the 14 being donated to homeless shelters


The private land ezbite hunts is mine. So no need to come down on me. As far as the donating of deer I never liked that program. To each their own, I kill what I can eat. Some I know just like to shoot stuff and then brag about it. 
Kim, Saturday/Sunday are to reach the 40's and and some rain. Then the bottom drops out but will be working the last 2 days of the season. I was hoping for cold this weekend as in 10 or so. The deer move much better here in the cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Pretty sure ezbite has private land, and if not still how about we dont question it, he has a legal limit of four so hes perfectley within his rights...
> 
> Buckeye
> 
> Ps i shot 10 last year using urban and county tags and another four this year, with 12 of the 14 being donated to homeless shelters


And why did u feel the need to donate 12 damn deer to homeless shelters?..14 deer...wow...just killing deer to kill deer huh?..well guys...there's our reason there's no deer left...and this is just ONE person.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Gonna be in Washington County. Land owner says "they are in my hayfields morning and night" can't wait! Didn't get down there during gun season. Hopefully I'll break in the new CVA Optima V2. Shot great on paper. Good luck fellas! Stay warm/dry and shoot straight! Gotta love Ohio weather!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> The private land ezbite hunts is mine. So no need to come down on me.



It's ok buddy, once you have some apple pie I get a feeling you will be down and out  and I'm looking for the crapper bucks brother, son, grandson, wife, daughter, granddaughter and so on.. I need some ground. I Made too much jerky out of my last deer. C'mon Friday!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I have donated a deer or two over the years. but killing 10 to 14 deer is a little out of control .alot of people on this site have complained about not seeing deer. its no wonder they are not. with people taking large numbers of deer out of the herd. but it not buckeyes fault its the odnr for letting hunters take the number they allow. I think as hunters we do need to cut back on the numbers we kill as the odnr is not going to change the bag limts. eat more chicken lol! and donate more money!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I am ready but I have not got any pics of bucks since gun season that's a little odd for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Everything on the property I hunt in Portage Co. has been nocturnal since Christmas eve. All the cameras spread out have shown they start to move about an hour past dark until 4 in the morning. But the 24th was a nice day.. seen probably 10-15 out in a field in front of me then counted a few moving around in a thicket behind me. What was so special about christmas eve? Hoping I can get a shot at this stubborn 10pt the next couple could days if he will show his face! Should I go for it all, go in at 4am and hunt on the ground right in their bedding area before they bed down for the day?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

You have nothing to lose except waiting to long for a half rack. Sometimes you have to make something happen. Good luck.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

All you can hope for is other people bumping the nocturnals. 


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Going to be a cold one especially Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishguy 888 said:


> Going to be a cold one especially Monday and Tuesday.


No problem, I plan on processing a deer on Sunday


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> No problem, I plan on processing a deer on Sunday


That's really nice of you to cut my deer up for me on Sunday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> That's really nice of you to cut my deer up for me on Sunday.


hahaha ok...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone notice if any of the bucks you may be familiar with have dropped their antlers yet? Son was drawn to Kildeer Plains 1/25 and thinking there could be a lot of bald bucks 

Temps for Monday and Tues look brutal... Unfortunately thats when I'm off.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Snook said:


> Anyone notice if any of the bucks you may be familiar with have dropped their antlers yet? Son was drawn to Kildeer Plains 1/25 and thinking there could be a lot of bald bucks
> 
> Temps for Monday and Tues look brutal... Unfortunately thats when I'm off.


We have pic of two good 10pts that made it so far one will walk if he shows up in front of me and my niece he has loss his right side had it on Christmas but not on the 27 my buck tag is filled still have a doe tag but i will not be hunt till monday i am taking my 13year old niece sat and sun in hopes of her first deer good luck to all going out dont forget ur toasty toes





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Got couple nice bucks on camera in past 2 weeks that have lost lost one and one nice buck that has now lost both Within few days . I'm afraid there could be some nice bucks killed this weekend that hunters think are does


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

my boy got doe tonight. Had him shoot the yearling(of the 4) just to make sure wasn't the big one who lost both sides already


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Tell your son great job. Not many people would be out hunting in this weather. Big thumbs up.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

senkothrower said:


> Congrats to your son. Neat picture too.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

Excited to get back out after a frustrating season. Think I am heading out to Mosquito just hope they have the lots plowed no 4 wheel drive


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam feeling good about it.My weekend to work, took all 3 days as vacation so that means no working..... Any day I can hunt and not have to work is a good day in my opinion,hoping to get one shot at the Droptine buck, may take a shot at a doe Mon or tues if the opportunity arises, have room in the freezer now.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

unfortunately I can't make it out have to bring my dog to the funeral director tmr to get cremated


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear that fishguy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Been in my pop up since around 8 at Wayne national near nelsonville. Debate bringing my climber instead. Glad I didn't. The morning no wind at all, about 10:30 the wind really picked up. Blowing like heck. Haven't seen a deer and only heard 6 shots. Going to stay at it till dark. Anyone else doing any good?


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just came in from hunting my daughter was on our porch yelling deer i ran out and there was 10deer going across our feild right to my stand

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Ps i shot 10 last year using urban and county tags and another four this year, with 12 of the 14 being donated to homeless shelters


i hate people like that... just kill what you can eat


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BG Slayer said:


> i hate people like that... just kill what you can eat


If I was Homeless and Hungry, I would be thrilled to have a Meal of Venison. Maybe some of us need to think about how lucky we are to have what we have - instead of complaining about someone donating FOOD to the Hungry!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jigging Jim said:


> If I was Homeless and Hungry, I would be thrilled to have a Meal of Venison. Maybe some of us need to think about how lucky we are to have what we have - instead of complaining about someone donating FOOD to the Hungry!


Exactly it was never meant as an im better than you contest and all deer were killed in mentor on urban property where some deer are literally starving to death due to the deer population, but thanks for being judgemental and acting as if donating venison to people in need is a bad thing


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Saw only 1 deer today and it was a button buck, I could have shot him but then there is one less buck to breed the does next year. The deer population is way down in my part of the state. I think the Odnr needs to make the limits 1 deer per person in my area. Too many people have the philosophy of if its brown its down. Six or seven years ago It was nothing to see 7 or 8 or more deer in evening bow hunt. Now your lucky to see one. I also think that the coyote boom is having an effect on the deer population. You can say oh it must be poachers but it isn't at least in my area it's not the problem. Btw this is western Auglaize county


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Very windy tonight but saw plenty of dear and hear a lot of shots. Had 6 different bucks in range but already tagged one. Saw four does 35 min after sunset....figures. Counted 17 in the cornfields around. 3pm on our way to our land , probably another dozen on our way home in the fields. Have at it tomorrow ? Depends on the weather 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Couldn't be more proud! She hunted hard for two seasons and made a perfect shot!


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

May head to a place down by the auglaize and Hardin cty. Line tmr if weather is decent I have seen plenty of does here and a guy shot a nice 12 pt. here. After season may have have to Try to shoot a coyote or two.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Alaskan20 said:


> Couldn't be more proud! She hunted hard for two seasons and made a perfect shot!


Awesome! Congrats. You will never forget it. I remember both of my boys first deer like it was tonight


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter, its great to see the young ones out and having fun.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Alaskan20 said:


> Couldn't be more proud! She hunted hard for two seasons and made a perfect shot!


Nice job! My daughter hunted a lot for 2yrs and got her first also this year. Great feeling for her and Dad also.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Went to logan cty. today saw three does 4or500 yards away running in a bean field I think they got spooked, Brother had a 6 or 8 pt buck 70 yards away broadside and he shot the cap went off but the powder didn't. Have to get a new primer for next year this wasn't the first time that that rifle messed a buck due to malfunction so I think it's time for a new primer. Would have stayed until dark but we had had enough of the rain snow mix and our guns were getting soaked. Saw a coyote eating a dead deer carcass in the middle of a bean field tried sneaking up to him to get a shot but he spooked.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ezbite came to my place and we had a good day on Saturday. Tom saw 5 deer before shooting a nice doe. I saw 15 or so deer and was happy to get some more meat. It was nice to be able to hunt with some snow covering the woods. That wind made it darn bitter out there. Another good muzzleloader season.















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice set up with the cooler....congrat's on the kills....some more groceries


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Took my 13y old niece out this weekend trying to get her first deer had 4 deer come in last night and could not get a good shot on anyone of them they ended up busting us we decided to sleep in this morning and hit the stand this evening and see what happend had 5 doe come in and feed all around us til they hit the logging road 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to fill those tags, this weather will have them browsing to consume calories for energy in the cover, holding off in hopes of seeing a decent buck, looks like I will be hunting out of the blind with the buddy heater tonight and tomorrow.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

had a rough deer season through out bow and gun season, FINALLY filled a tag on the last evening of muzzleloader season with a big doe !!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

jaws01 said:


> took my 13y old niece out this weekend trying to get her first deer had 4 deer come in last night and could not get a good shot on anyone of them they ended up busting us we decided to sleep in this morning and hit the stand this evening and see what happend had 5 doe come in and feed all around us til they hit the logging road
> 
> sent from my sph-l710 using ohub campfire mobile app


awesome job


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Alaskan20 said:


> Couldn't be more proud! She hunted hard for two seasons and made a perfect shot!


way to go


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations way to stick with it 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

